# مفرش الزفه - مفرش القلوب



## احب زوجي وبس (30 سبتمبر 2012)

متجر احب زوجي وبس 
http://www.rwwwwj.com/shop/

////////////////////////////////////////////////

للطلب / 0563155060 

////////////////////////////////////////////////////

تسليم يد بيد في مكه وجده والطايف والمدينه وينبع وتبوك ورابغ والرياض والدمام والخبر والاحساء وحفر الباطن وباقي المناطق بالشحن بعد تحويل المبلغ 0
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

يتكون من اربع قطع لحاف وشرشف و 2 بيت مخده من القطن الفاخر


----------



## tjarksa (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مفرش الزفه - مفرش القلوب*

ما شاء الله شي جميل . 

الله يوفقك اختي من واسع فضله .


----------



## احب زوجي وبس (17 يوليو 2013)

*رد: مفرش الزفه - مفرش القلوب*

للطلب // 0563155060 

للواتس // 0599739557

متجر احب زوجي وبس 
http://www.rwwwwj.com/shop/

//////////////////////////////////


----------

